# Rahmengröße Slide bzw.Team (zum x-ten)



## Master62 (21. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

Ich habe vor mein altes Hartail zu verkaufen (zu gestreckte Position und zu wenig Federweg)

Mir würden zwei Radons gefallen.
Ein Slide AM 140 (fürs Grobe)und ein ZR Team (fürs gemütliche mit Junior)
Bin mir aber nicht schlüssig wegen der Rahmenhöhe bei beiden. Bin quasi genau so ein Grenzfall von 18" und 20".
Welche Größe würdet Ihr mir empfehlen vom Slide und vom Team?

Bin 1,80m groß. Schritthöhe "nur" 82cm. Torsolänge ca 68cm. Armlänge ca. 61cm. Gewicht 77kg.

Vielen Dank im voraus.
Master62


----------



## hypocrisy76 (21. Juni 2011)

Master62 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich habe vor mein altes Hartail zu verkaufen (zu gestreckte Position und zu wenig Federweg)
> 
> ...


 
Ich bin ebenfalls 1,80 mit Schritthöhe 84 und habe das 20" Slide 9.0 und passt.
Bin ebenfalls vor der Entscheidung 18" und 20" gestanden und bin das Cube Stereo probegesessen die von der Geometrie sehr ähnlich sind.

Vom Gefühl her hat mir das 20" mehr zugesagt und es bis jetzt nicht bereut, aber da du dir doch zwei Räder zulegst würde ich dir beim Slide zum 18" raten, da deine Schrittlänge etwas weniger ist und das Bike auch etwas wendiger ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Avalon (21. Juni 2011)

Hi,

ich habe mich mit 182 cm und 83 cm SL für den 18'' Rahmen am ZR Team entschieden und fühle mich sehr wohl drauf.

Vielleicht hilft dir dieses Foto weiter:

http://img683.imageshack.us/img683/5060/cimg3571.jpg


----------



## Speedtriple120 (25. Juli 2011)

Hallo

Ich möchte mir das Slide AM 140 6.0 zulegen und bin mir nicht sicher welche Rahmenhöhe besser zu mir passt, 18" oder 20"?

Bin 1,82m groß, Schrittlänge 87 cm.

Schon mal vielen Danke im voraus
Speedtriple


----------



## dirtydevil1 (26. Juli 2011)

180-185 ist eig. genau beides möglich, je nach Geschmack also. Wer mehr Gelände fährt sollte zu 18" greifen wer mehr Waldautobahnen fährt sollte eher 20" nehmen. Letzendlich muss es aber jeder selbst entscheiden was ihm besser gefällt, eher aufrecht (18") oder eher gestreckt (20").
Ich selbst bin 182 und habe das 18" und fühle mich sehr wohl drauf, 20" war mir zu groß.


----------



## Master62 (26. Juli 2011)

Habe halt ein wenig Bammel davor wenn ich das Team in 18" nehme das es zu spielig ausieht bzw. wenn in 20" es etwas knapp wird zwischen den Beinen. Probefahren ist schlecht möglich da der Shop zuweit weg von mir ist.
Aber vom Gefühl wirds wohl ein 18" werden.


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (28. Juli 2011)

Master62 schrieb:


> Habe halt ein wenig Bammel davor wenn ich das Team in 18" nehme das es zu spielig ausieht bzw. wenn in 20" es etwas knapp wird zwischen den Beinen. Probefahren ist schlecht möglich da der Shop zuweit weg von mir ist.
> Aber vom Gefühl wirds wohl ein 18" werden.




Wo ist das Problem, du kannst das Ding bei nicht Gefallen doch wieder zurück senden...!


----------

